

Chrome extension that replaces occurrences of 'the cloud' with 'my butt' - tdfx
https://github.com/panicsteve/cloud-to-butt

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=chrome+butt#!/story/sort_by_date/0...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=chrome+butt#!/story/sort_by_date/0/chrome%20butt)

